# Frontrow ... solution alternative



## angelus (10 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir ,
j'aimerais savoir s'il existe des logiciel frontrow-like ?
Vu , qu'en plus de ne pas etre legal , la methode peut se compliquer plus ou moins serieusement mais que cette application est bien sympa tout de meme , peut etre existe t'il des applications similaires en free/shareware , voire licence payante ( vu que front row n'est meme pas vendu ...)
Merci .


----------



## hunter69fr2002 (10 Mars 2006)

peut etre mediacentre ,j'me rapelle pu d usite , je crois c'est equinux.


----------



## Caligari (10 Mars 2006)

Il y a (au moins) :

MediaCentral (gratuit)

CenterStage (gratuit)

iTheater (gratuit)


----------



## yoffy (10 Mars 2006)

Plus mMedia : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29089 

(Je l'ai deja mis à la poubelle mais .... )


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

ça vaudrait le coups d'ouvrir un sondage pour savoir lequel est le plus apprécié


----------



## Yannoux (11 Mars 2006)

bonjour,

je viens d'essayer MediaCentral et je trouve que c'est une copie parfaite de Front Row (d'apres avoir vu le vrai sur le site Apple car je ne le possede pas et ne veux pas "pirater" pour avoir des M...) ! 
Mais bon je prefere avoir le vrai Front row de Apple, rien que pour la compatibilite ! Car pour ecouter ma musique ca ne marche pas, a moins de lire toute la librairie. Les photos ne marche pas, je peux consulter les dossiers mais pas voir les photos en fullscreen  
Sinon pour les videos et trailer, c'est genial ! J'ai pas encore essayer DVD mais ca va venir.
Mais bon je suis encore assez sceptique sur l'interet de Front Row car iTunes et iPhoto font l'affaire pour moi donc si Apple mettait Front Row en DL gratuitement, je serais pas sur de le prendre. Bon il faut que je vois a la longue, l'utilisation faite.  
A la limite il faudrait avoir Front Row comme Dashboard en fait. Quand on a un media a ouvrir, hop, Front Row et voila. D'ailleur cela fait penser a la lenteur du lancement du logiciel MediaCentral, au debut ils mettent leur logo mais c'est chiant !  Enervant si on doit le lancer assez souvent !
En plus il y a cette musique d'ambience pendant la navigation, c'est apaisant mais je la desactiverais bien :rateau: 
Bon apres chacun son avis mais vous avez le mien!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2006)

Dépêche MacBidouille: Apple legal sort de sa léthargie


----------



## Yannoux (11 Mars 2006)

Voila qui resout le probleme Front row !


----------



## Toumak (21 Mars 2006)

c dommage qu'apple ne laisse pas installer front row sur tous les ordis
c qd même un ptit soft sympa qui demande qu'à évoluer


----------



## TheAxeEffect (13 Juillet 2006)

Bof... J'ai essayé CenterStage, MediaCentral et itheatre assez rapidement et je n'ai pas été réellement convaincu.

A mon avis, CenterStage et Itheatre ont encore pas mal de boulot devant eux car toutes les fonctionalités ne marchent pas... normal pour des bêtas. Mais ils ne sont pas utilisables en l'état. 

MediaCentral est plus aboutit et tire son épingle du jeu. Graphiquement je le trouve plus attractif et tout fonctionne...normal encore une fois, c'est le seul commercialisé! 

Conclusion (qui n'engage que moi) : j'attendrai d'avoir Front Row avec mon nouveau Mac quand j'investirai d'ici 6 à 8 mois... :love:


----------



## manoufeb (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous, es-ce que un  de ces soft est compatible mac os x panther(10.3) ??

soft:


> =>MediaCentral (gratuit)
> 
> =>  CenterStage (gratuit)
> 
> =>  iTheater (gratuit)



ou alors une alternative a front row compatible panther?

Merci!


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2008)

Les trois c'est Tiger minimum. :modo:

Et depuis, MediaCentral est devenu payant.


----------



## manoufeb (23 Janvier 2008)

Oh..... Merci qand mê
me, mais il n'yen a aucun autre compatible panther?

Merci


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2008)

Pas à ma connaissance.


----------

